# Google- Blood test to detect gastrointestinal disorders - Deccan Chronicle



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Blood test to detect gastrointestinal disorders*
*Deccan Chronicle*
Scientists have for the first time developed a blood test to determine if a person is suffering from *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (*IBS*), or another serious condition such as Inflammatory Bowel Disease (IBD). Researchers have conclusively identified a test *...*

<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

